# Any Sloth keepers in the UK?



## ArloDeer

Hey!

I was wondering if any Sloth keepers in the UK could help me with something, especially if you're near London!
My dad is absolutely in love with sloths, he has sloth plushies, sloth pillows, a sloth shirt, and just about every thing Sloth! His birthday is coming up, and I was hoping to find somewhere nearby that does Sloth encounters, but there was nowhere :/
Now what I'm wondering is if there are any keepers in the UK who would do an encounter for my dad? I understand if not, as they seem to be rare in the UK, but it's just one present idea I have thought of!

Thank you!


----------



## mitsi

Try here
Cotswold Wildlife Park and Gardens | Linne’s two-toed sloth


----------



## 34531

You'll have to take him to Costa Rica! :lol2::flrt:


----------



## KingElf

forever_20one said:


> You'll have to take him to Costa Rica! :lol2::flrt:


indeed! loved it there , last trip out there i was hoping to capture a sloth on camera , but never saw one 
saw and got photos of nearly everything else though 
I thoroughly recommend taking a trip to the costa rican rainforest ... best place on earth! : victory:


----------



## mrcriss

Try Paradise Wildlife Park in Hertfordshire. Not sure if they advertise a sloth encounter, but they do them for many other animals, so could probably be persuaded to arrange a sloth one.....especially for a kind donation!


----------



## PPVallhunds

I went somewhere that had a walk threw enclosure that among birds had sloths in it. I think it may have been bird world, I didn't habe the dog then so it would mostlikley have been when I was on Holliday in Eastbourne.


----------



## 34531

KingElf said:


> indeed! loved it there , last trip out there i was hoping to capture a sloth on camera , but never saw one
> saw and got photos of nearly everything else though
> I thoroughly recommend taking a trip to the costa rican rainforest ... best place on earth! : victory:




Really! We saw them everywhere, obviously very lucky. Got to touch a couple in the rescues too : victory:


----------



## Amazonia

I hope your dad gets his wish!  I've seen sloths up trees in Costa Rica and I got to hold one at an animal rescue centre in Peru! They are amazing creatures, almost mechanical in their movements and their fur feels almost like tiny feathers rather than an animal's fur.

Only thing is when I held it, it peed on me!  

Here's a couple of pics (I'm laughing as it's peeing on me):


----------



## aquajird

Not an intimate encounter with the sloths, but London Zoo do a special session in the rainforest exhibit where there are 2 sloths and the female currently has a very cute baby. Meet the Rainforest | Zoological Society of London (ZSL)


----------



## eoj89

There is sloths in Chester Zoo, above the Discus(?) tank and just before you enter the Jaguar house, I think they just hang there all day. Not much of an encounter but at least they're not behind glass/fencing.


----------

